# Yeah I'm updating again



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Got my K&N

Check my sig link to cardomain


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

9 views and no replies alright I'll take the K&N off


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

You look like you're 12.... 
but good luck w/ the project


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i know you said that you have these for "injector problems", but i jusy wanna make sure that you dont have them so that someone thinks they are nitrous bottles...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

rkeith said:


> You look like you're 12....
> but good luck w/ the project


I seriously don't care how old you think I am... So quit wasting your keyboards life.

No the fire extinguishers are there so you can grab them without getting to the trunk. Easy access.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

SKD_Tech said:


> I seriously don't care how old you think I am... So quit wasting your keyboards life.
> 
> No the fire extinguishers are there so you can grab them without getting to the trunk. Easy access.


Whoa calm down, big fella, I didnt mean it to be insulting...
Annnnnnnd, Im at school, so I'll talk to the librarian about replacing her equipment...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

why do you need 2 fire extinguishers though...thats a big ass fire...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

so each person can have one if need be or if one ya know just fucks up. Anyways it wouldn't look right with just one so I put 2

They were free. If I was buying them I would've probably just gotten one though


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Nice filter hehe (how much did you end up paying for the FIPK 170 bucks lol) now get a nice pipe to replace the resonator.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Nice filter hehe (how much did you end up paying for the FIPK 170 bucks lol) now get a nice pipe to replace the resonator.


I got mine for 161 tax and all. 
What size do I need? and about how long...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It needs to be a 3 inch OD(Outside Diamater). Aluminum or Stainless steel is the best and only stuff you should use. About 3-5 inches long will be fine. I saved money and got the 12 ich filter from K&N for 60 bucks and installed it with no fit issues.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I never did get why people put fire extinguishers in their daily driven street cars. Sure its to put a fire out, I get that part. But why not just build it right the first time???  Is A to B traffic so strenuous on the motor that you are afraid its going to combust? I'm not tryin to dis you or whatever, just trying to grasp your logic a bit.... please inform.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Why not have the injector recall done?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright
She runs hot right now, I'm not sure what would happen.
I have no record of the recall ever being completed on it
and I just liked the way they looked in it


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Alright
> She runs hot right now, I'm not sure what would happen.
> I have no record of the recall ever being completed on it
> and I just liked the way they looked in it



The recall is preformed because the injectors would leak thus starting a fire in the engine compartment (If it hasn't been done yet GET IT DONE ASAP! it is free). And yes the Z31s run hot my engine bay serves as a heater for some of my friends.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> Alright
> She runs hot right now, I'm not sure what would happen.
> I have no record of the recall ever being completed on it



good enough for me  good to see the ol girls got some life in her yet. Ever run her at the track, dyno, etc??? Any #s for it of any kind??


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Since all I can see on his car is a cone filter I can assume maybe 173 RWHP. 
Of course it could be much much lower if it wasn't cared for.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yo, if a fire in my engine bay bursts into flames, im not gonna turn around to get a fire extenguisher. im gettin the hell outta there! haha


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yo, if a fire in my engine bay bursts into flames, im not gonna turn around to get a fire extenguisher. im gettin the hell outta there! haha


Hell I did 6 months of work to buy this baby I'm not gonna let her burn. PUSSY. lol just kiddin.

The guy that owned this car before me didn't take very much care of it. Just about every light on the car was out and the oil looked black as hell. So I'm really not sure at the moment. But I've changed the oil and cleaned her up a bit. The engine is going to be rebuilt this summer when I have time to do it.


----------

